# Do you make your own effects pedals?



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I am still new to the world if guitars, and effects, but I started to look into making my own and find it enjoyable. 










From right (guitar side) to left (amp side) 

A compressor based on mictester super quiet compressor. Almost doubles as a buffer or preamp. 









Then I have a germanium fuzz face made from vintage avionics recycled parts

















Then a hard clipping diode overdrive that I came up with. The diodes are yellow leds, outside, visible. They are the monkeys eyes. Quite fun. 









What do you guys have?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

built this clone of the bigfoot fx magnavibe last month-










added a switch to defeat the 'wobble' so its a hard tremelo as well.
was a learning experience for me with the led/ldr thing.
weird how the different coloured leds affect the sound.
i like it.

modding the hell out of one of those dano fab echos currently.
not sure whats next-


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

fraser said:


> built this clone of the bigfoot fx magnavibe last month-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your enclosure looks good. Did you get it pre-made or is it your own job? 

I'm having a hard time sourcing affordable metal enclosures. Or any metal enclosures locally that isn't miniature...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What do I have? probably somewhere around 50 functioning pedals, and 3 bins of stuffed boards waiting for final debugging, wiring, and installation into boxes. Devilish hobby to get into.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

fraser said:


> built this clone of the bigfoot fx magnavibe last month-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) can the Magnavibe be extended to two stages instead of limiting it to one? That would yield more obvious wobble.
2) How'd you do the vibrato-to-tremolo conversion?
3) Pretty much all LDRs will specify in their specs what the optimal wavelength is. For instance, peak sensitivity of these ones is at 650nanometers wavelength ( Photo Conductive Cell Resistor LDR 650nm RADIAL KE-10720 ) Looking at the chart here - Visible spectrum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - we see that 650nm is red. So, the LDR will show some responsiveness to other colours, but maximum change in response to red light.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Jamdog said:


> I am still new to the world if guitars, and effects, but I started to look into making my own and find it enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if your effects sound good or not but I love how they look! Wow!


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

amagras said:


> I don't know if your effects sound God or not but I love how they look! Wow!


I need to come up with a proper way to record them, but in the meantime you can only take my word: they are fun to play with! 

Thanks for the commitments


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Jamdog said:


> Your enclosure looks good. Did you get it pre-made or is it your own job?
> 
> I'm having a hard time sourcing affordable metal enclosures. Or any metal enclosures locally that isn't miniature...


thanks-
its just a 1590b (i think) i got from smallbear.
i tend to buy a bunch whenever i place an order and have extra cash-
i drill them myself with a table top drill press and step bit.
i painted that one with automotive lacquer, but usually i use a krylon enamel.
enclosures are my least favourite part of pedal building lol.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

You'll have to give us a detailed explanation on how the switch on the germanium fuzz face works.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

amagras said:


> You'll have to give us a detailed explanation on how the switch on the germanium fuzz face works.


It's a DPDT Rocker switch used like the stomp switches for true bypass. It's not as convenient as a stomp, but I am short in stomps, so it works. Switching it off is actually easy with the guard, but switching it on is more problematic...


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Do you have the storyboard for kids version of that? It looks like it can work but I don't understand how.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

mhammer said:


> 1) can the Magnavibe be extended to two stages instead of limiting it to one? That would yield more obvious wobble.
> 2) How'd you do the vibrato-to-tremolo conversion?
> 3) Pretty much all LDRs will specify in their specs what the optimal wavelength is. For instance, peak sensitivity of these ones is at 650nanometers wavelength ( Photo Conductive Cell Resistor LDR 650nm RADIAL KE-10720 ) Looking at the chart here - Visible spectrum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - we see that 650nm is red. So, the LDR will show some responsiveness to other colours, but maximum change in response to red light.


1- im sure it could- its a rather subtle effect for a vibe. honestly i was so glad it worked i didnt really explore its potential beyond playing with the leds.
im still an amateur.

2- i did this one on veroboard, and followed this layout.









consider it verified lol.
its a very hard trem- more so than the kay trem.
its cool in its own way

3- i got my ldr from nutech,
its just a couple blocks from me- but they only had an 11k to 650k(dark)
that could explain the subtlety of my box-
will try another next time i order from steve.

i tried 5mm blue and yellow leds-super bright
and 3mm diffuse green and red.
settled for a 5mm white super bright.
vibe is present for about 75% of the depth pots travel-
but only gets truly wobbly at full.
but then its awesome.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

amagras said:


> Do you have the storyboard for kids version of that? It looks like it can work but I don't understand how.


Like this: 









One position goes to the circuit, the other bypasses. No leds, plain easy. 


fraser said:


> 1- im sure it could- its a rather subtle effect for a vibe. honestly i was so glad it worked i didnt really explore its potential beyond playing with the leds.
> im still an amateur.
> 
> 2- i did this one on veroboard, and followed this layout.
> ...


Now I want to make one.....


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> Now I want to make one.....


its really cool- mimics the vibrato on the old magnatone amps.

ive built a few rangemasters, a couple tremolos and maybe a dozen fuzzes-
needed something new and interesting to occupy myself-
but at this point, 
i need to find things i will actually use at least occasionally.
next time i can order some parts im getting into delays.
i dont really build stuff in the warmer months though-
i tend to stick to drinking and girl chasing and jamming.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Jamdog said:


> Like this:


haha, well, what intrigues me most is how you make it work with the foot. As for the drawing I was thinking on something I can understand, more like this:


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

amagras said:


> haha, well, what intrigues me most is how you make it work with the foot. As for the drawing I was thinking on something I can understand, more like this:


Right now, turning it on with the foot isn't working (I plan to install a stomp when I get my hand on more...) but turning it off works, just push a bit on the guard and it shuts the switch! 

I think it might work on and off if I install it on a pedal board, to prevent the pedal from moving...


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I've done a mix of kits, strip board, start-with-a-board-and-source-everything-else builds.

Here's WAHLTER. it's the BYOC fixed Wah and filter kit done up to look like a MOPAR HEMI air cleaner with the filter element. WAH. Filter. WAHLTER. 










Here's my Super Boost, done up in the style of a Dodge Super Bee. It's the BYOC Tri-Boost kit.










This is the BYOC Delay kit. I call it the Blump-a-Lump. Like an idling HEMI car's exhaust note.










Here is a trio of pedals that I built for my friends. Two guitarists and a bass player. 
The Phluxer is a phaser/vibe for the bass player. His name is Phil. Hence the PH instead of the F. It's an etched board from GuitarPCB. 
The Fluxion is a spin on the Wampler Dual Fusion pedal with a Euphoria circuit and a Paisley Drive circuit. They are both strip board builds.
The SuperFlux is the GuitarPCB 70s Drive circuit.
All are topped with vinyl records as top plates.










Here's a Whisker Biscuit build in a Cookie Monster snack container. I reinforced the lid with envirotex epoxy.










I have a few more builds (kits) and modded pedals.

I'm in the middle of a monster combo build. I want to have that done this week. I'll post about it when it's done.


Good idea for a thread. It's fun to see others' work.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

mhammer said:


> What do I have? probably somewhere around 50 functioning pedals, and 3 bins of stuffed boards waiting for final debugging, wiring, and installation into boxes. Devilish hobby to get into.


So, you're just dipping your toe in, then?




(I know you're not.)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Want to do this, but I have to keep putting it off because I spend the tool and soldering station money on other stuff, like guitars and amps 

I'm still getting used to this retired fixed income thing.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Those all look great! 



dodgechargerfan said:


> Here's a Whisker Biscuit build in a Cookie Monster snack container. I reinforced the lid with envirotex epoxy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tought of doing do something somewhat similar for the germanium fuzz face. 
Then decided to go avionics. 

Maybe if I make another one for Jr. ...






dodgechargerfan said:


> Good idea for a thread. It's fun to see others' work.


Thanks!! 
Only downside... The more you see, the more you want to build. Lol.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Robert,
You're probably wise to wait before leaping in. It's too easy to rack up big orders of stuff you always wanted. Even though its thrilling to make something that nobody else has, or that replicates something you can only find on E-bay for outrageous prices...but for a fraction of the cost.

Having said that, a $12 soldering and a BYOC kit can satisfy whatever longings you have for a little while, at least.

For me, at this point, I have so much inventory that the ost expensive part is buying a box.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> I'm still getting used to this retired fixed income thing.


after i built my first successful effect i went out and spent $70 on a decent weller soldering station
and a big box of parts-
my old iron was maybe 25 years old and kind of sucked-
even for guitar work its made things much less frustrating.
parts- you have to have parts.
get all kinds and hoard them like a fiend.
ive got boxes of them-
still the other day i had to go to the store with my last $1 for a .47uf cap.
sad- where do they all go?

like mark and jamdog say, its a rabbit hole for sure.
sometimes im just making things for the sake of it,
i love populating boards.
thats why youll want a breadboard and some kind of breakout box setup as well.

but it takes up a lot less room than accumulating guitars.

its the best hobby ive ever had.

im disabled now at a relatively young age, living on what i can scrounge day to day currently.
with little to occupy my time if i wasnt doing this and making noise with guitars id be a menace to society.
your gonna love it.

ive been eyeballing the 1776 effects multiplex lately.
how can i make some cash....


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've wanted to build a pedal for a long time.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Although, admittedly, there is an extra zing that comes from knowing that:
- you designed it
- you did the layout
- you etched the board
- you machined and legended the chassis
...in addition to stuffing the board and wiring it up, there is absolutely NO shame in picking up an "ugly duckling" pedal at a yard sale, second-hand store, or off Kijiji, and modding it in a creative way as an intermediate step between simply buying new pedals and going whole hog DIY. Indeed, in many instances, the existing board in a cheap pedal lends itself to easy mods, the chassis accommodates the installation of extra controls, and the purchased pedal saves you the cost and time of building, and the aggravation of troubleshooting.

Personally, I have no problem modding older pedals, as long as they aren't uber-rare. If it was a Synthi Hi-Fly, I probably wouldn't tamper. But if it's one of tens of thousands of Small Stones sold before 1982, I have no issue with modding. Over the last two weeks I modded a pair of MXR flangers from the early 80's and an EHX Y-Triggered Filter.

So, total DIY - best, modding a commercial pedal - pretty good 2nd best. I'm happy to talk folks here through a build or mod. Better move is to join the diystompbox forum and have access to well over 30,000 fellow builders for informed advice.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I can't be less than impressed looking at the creativity exposed here. I could save this comment for later because I'm sure there is a lot more to show up but I'm ready to express my admiration again and again and again.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> I've wanted to build a pedal for a long time.


What are you waiting for exactly?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I built my first distortion, I was like 11yo but I remember it sounded great! I got help from a professional electrician who printed the circuit. It was my first time playing a distortion though so I don't know if it was good at all. One of my neighbors took it under the promise that he was going to build a case for it and I never saw it again. I wonder how good that pedal would sound to my ears now. 
Maybe I can find the schematics again. It was probably from a "popular mechanics" or some other diy magazine from the 70s or 80s.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Jamdog said:


> What are you waiting for exactly?


Know how and ability.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Whenever I see the question "What should I start with?" over on the DIY forum, my usual recommendation is to build a loop-selector. My reasons are several:

Not that many parts involved, and all are easily obtained;
Layout is not that critical;
No circuit-board involved;
Will always be useful, with none of this I-used-to-think-it-sounded-good nonsense;
Simple and easy to follow instructions, requires very little know-how;
Can work with OR without power;
Doesn't require much at all in the way of tools;
Doesn't require much in the way of troubleshooting skills;
Requires little background information for anyone you turn to for troubleshooting help;
Hard to screw up.
The caveats are that you need to be able to machine a chassis, or have someone do it for you, you need to have some modest level of soldering skill, and it probably helps to have at least a cheap meter of some kind to check things.

I've made a few dual loop-selectors for myself, and like to include an order-flipper switch (Loop A -> Loop B *OR* Loop B -> Loop A) as a convenience.

A loop selector is not an "effect", per se, but it is very useful, something you'll keep, and a real confidence-builder for anyone who would like to get into this sort of thing, but feels they don't understand enough about electronics to take the big leap. I'm happy to talk people through it, but I think you'll find no end of useful illustrations, how-tos, etc., online.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Is it just me, or does the BYOC stuff seem expensive for kits? Is it because of our 75c dollar? I pick up used pre-built kits and brand-name pedals for much less than what the kits sell for new. And no shipping / border hassles. 

Great looking builds in this string. Jamdog, I love that aviator themed pedal, right down to the switch. Pity it can't really work as a footswitch, because it looks funky as hell. And dodgechargerfan, you've got some really cool stuff too. I sense a theme with yours - I love the air filter box and the interesting names you've given your controls. Cool stuff, fellas, really cool stuff. And unique! Cheers!


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Jamdog, I love that aviator themed pedal, right down to the switch. Pity it can't really work as a footswitch, because it looks funky as hell.


Thanks! 
 

I like how it went. I totally plan on trying to make one of the switch guard work for a stomper in a way or another... It wouldn't be as cool without. And add a light too, just gotta find the good one.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> Know how and ability.


You won't know how until you make one... If you have a soldering iron, maybe you could try it out and learn on the go. It's fun.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Jamdog said:


> You won't know how until you make one... If you have a soldering iron, maybe you could try it out and learn on the go. It's fun.


yup.
the internet is full of helpful ideas and people.

when i got into effects i had years of soldering experience from guitar and amp repairs and dayjob stuff.
i knew my way around a multimeter.
i could follow a basic schematic, but didnt know what all the symbols meant.
and i didnt really know anything about guitar effects,
because id avoided them for decades.

mechanical ability i had, but no knowledge.

i started with the dallas rangemaster tutorial because thats what i wanted- a rangemaster.
i caught the affliction doing that.

i think 4 years on, im still a beginner,
but with the know how available to me on the internet im confident enough to tackle anything that interests me.
i might spend hours researching, and have a few screw ups along the way,
but in the end i generally have success- and each new thing i try adds to my experience level.
if its interesting but daunting for you,
just jump in.
grab a kit, or follow one of the awesome beginner tutorials out there.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

A lot of people in this thread weren't around when I was doing my thing. My schtick was customizing the externals, though I also got to the point where I was changing around guts rather a lot, but using existing circuits, ie., I never designed my own. I haven't built a pedal in 3-4 years now and still probably have $3-4K worth of parts in bins, transistors, diodes, resistors, caps, knobs, switches of all sorts. Blegh. 

Here were a few I did back then.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

haha forgot about this one. An actual picture of my dirty shorts n socks


If you follow politics you may remember the meme 'Don't tase me bro!' from the 2007 election. Yeah, I went there. The LED's in the eyes alternately pulsed with the speed of the phaser.


This one was a Big Muff with 3 way diode switching in both legs of the circuit, a Baxandall tone stack on a daughter board, and I forget what other ridiculousness I stuffed in there.


Still have the Rocket, op-amp Big Muff. One of the few I have left, along with the Fuzzrite below


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Possibly the world's smallest working fuzz? Top one, and, yes, it definitely worked. So did the other one below.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

keto said:


> Possibly the world's smallest working fuzz? Top one, and, yes, it definitely worked. So did the other one below.


What is it? Just one cap? 
We need schematics.........


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a Bazz Fuss. Look it up.

And *somebody* gets their letters from Dollarama.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

heres a few of my older things-
found the pics in my photobucket account, so theyve been posted here before at some time.

4 knob shin ei fy-2

mhammer suggested this build once, then as i was at it he suggested some cool additions to increase its versatility.










colorsound one knob fuzz










EA tremelo










a buzzaround










and this was my first fuzz- a fuzzrite










for some reason i neglected to take pics of a bunch of other builds and mods.
ill try to get to that this year lol.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Not sure if there's a better way to post or what, but this should give an idea of how it sounds. 

Sorry for my poor cellphone camera audio, and my newbie playing (un)ability. 

sendvid.com/embed/pozrch71


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

keto said:


> A lot of people in this thread weren't around when I was doing my thing. My schtick was customizing the externals, though I also got to the point where I was changing around guts rather a lot, but using existing circuits, ie., I never designed my own. I haven't built a pedal in 3-4 years now and still probably have $3-4K worth of parts in bins, transistors, diodes, resistors, caps, knobs, switches of all sorts. Blegh.
> 
> Here were a few I did back then.



Still have my GM Kent!(Bosstone inspired) and still one of my favorite fuzzes.


----------



## thedude99 (Mar 15, 2016)

I started making effects a about a year and a half ago. I started with a couple of BYOC kits. Yes they are expensive, but I think they are a great way to start, but they make it as simple as possible. 

For anyone intimidated - I'm not very handy and had no electronics or soldering skills and I was able to pick the basics up pretty quickly. Within four or five builds I had moved from basic stuff like Fuzz Pedals to much more complex stuff like a Lovetone Doppleganger clone (although that took a while to get going - but I learned a whole lot about troubleshoting )

For those using stickers for labeling - are you spraying clear coat over them? Artwork is one area I'm not good at and don't have the patience to learn/do the waterslide layouts. But I need something more than the bare unlabeled boxes I current;y have


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Kits like BYOC are a good way to get started, without having a bunch of unnecessary detours along the way. You* know* the board is good (and I've etched more than my fair share with hairline cracks), you *know* that all necessary connections will be made for you by the board (and I've wasted plenty of time on perfboard builds where that one last missing connection prevented something from working properly), and you *know* the parts are the ones you're supposed to have.

For labelling, I was very fortunate, and picked up a mountain of Letraset from an art-supply place that was getting rid of it about a dozen years back (maybe more). In 2009, I picked up some white rub-on lettering at an old-school electronics place in Berkeley CA. I've been hoarding both sets since then and making sure it stays pliable. It does tend to dry out over time, but I find that putting on a thin schpritz of clearcoat first, allows for the letters to stick better, and then I apply more clearcoat over that to protect them. I appreciate other aesthetics, but I was always a fan of the 70's MXR minimalist approach - solid colour and simple legending.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey all, I myself am getting into pedal building. I ordered a fuzzface breadboard and solder kit off of smallbear as my first build (can't get it working on the breadboard though, so I may have to come to some of you awesome fellow for help troubleshooting). This post so far has a lot of awesome insight and all this content is just making more excited to continue this hobby, but I am curious as to where you all tend to get your components from? I know of a few online sites, but do any of you have helpful hints and tips of where to source parts locally(GTA/Muskoka ontario), or at least nationally? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I wouldn't expect much in Muskoka, though I'm happy to be surprised by anything more than a Source store.

As for drop-in stores, with the demise of Active Surplus, pretty much the only place a pedal-builder would frequent in Toronto is Honson, down on College near Spadina, in the basement of the Home Hardware, Creatron, just down the street from them, on College, and Sayal out in Mississauga.

On-line, I can recommend dipmicro in Niagara Falls. Great service, prices, and quick delivery. Unfortunately, none of these places have quite the sort of inventory that Small Bear carries. But when it comes to passive components, standard transistors and op-amps, they have crazy cheap prices and good selection. Only Small Bear is going to source GE transistors and exotic chips, though. Plus, Steve gets some stuff made specially for Small Bear, like enclosures, and just aboutthe best pad-per-hole boards I've ever seen.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

That's wicked, mhammer! I have been looking into Sayal and actually plan to go to the Markham location tomorrow to get a few components for modding a boss ds-1 and sd-1; their website says the parts I'm after are well stocked, so that's a plus! I'm downtown a lot too so I will surely check out Honson and Creatron. Both of which I've never heard of, so thank you for that.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Creatron is more directed at U of T electronic and computer engineering types. They're big on Arduino/R-Pi stuff and wearable technology, but you can also buy pedal enclosures from them. Honson is where you go to look for specific resistor, cap, and diode values in sizes, voltages, tolerances, and wattages you want. They also carry a lot of Japanese transistors of the 2SA/2SC/2SK type and the BC types. Park somewhere else and take the TTC there, because poking through all those bins will almost necessarily take longer than you thought. I don't want your car towed on my account.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Not exactly an effects pedal, but I built a passive mixer so the kids and I may all connect to the same amp. 










The enclosure used to be an Internet router that hasn't been used in years. 

I am happy with the end result.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I made a few pedals and was happy with them,but i found they didn;t last very long. whether it was the cheap tayda components or the the PCB's is hard to say. But it gave me a good idea as to what pedals to buy. Now I have a bunch of electronic stuff to get rid of. LOL


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's generally a result of construction/assembly. Many manufacturers use the exact same stompswitches the rest of us do, but hobbyists tend to apply too much heat during soldering, compromising the functioning of an otherwise dependable switch. We also tend not to adopt the sort of measures that provide strain relief for wires and connections to pot and switches.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I finally received the stomp switches I had ordered last millenium. Lol

So I modified the avionics fuzz face 

I made the switch guard act with the switch (it's there for looks) and added a pilot light (that the 2pdt Rocker switch didn't permit)


----------

